# What is the Darkening System?



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Is the darkening system where you give them extra hours of light? If not could someone please explain what it is. Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Is the darkening system where you give them extra hours of light? If not could someone please explain what it is. Thanks


Don't know much about Darkening, except that you make it dark.  And no, they don't get EXTRA light, they get LESS light or LIMITED light. I better stop there as that's about all I know.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

It is the opposite of the light system. One is used to induce the molt early and the other to delay it. Can't remember, been a long day and fixing to be longer. I would recommend you buy some videos but I learned my lesson last time.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Which one makes them mature faster the darkening system or the light system?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't even race yet, so I can't help much. I can provide you with links though!

http://www.breakawayloft.com/webpages/darksyst.htm
http://www.ol-devries.com/racing_systems.htm

Well I thought I'd find more than that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

I really think you need to buy some books or videos, do some internet googling or something on these subjects because for one you are not even racing yet and two ,you need to go right to the source for questions like these plus you have to relise the internet holds so much information that your missing ..then I would come and ask questiosn about things you want to know about what you are asking here .. racing is an art but you have to at least do some research on the subjects you are asking about so you have a clue what people in hear are talking about ..just my humble opinion ..


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Darkening the box is usually used by performing breeders to get a maximum of activity out of the birds as soon as they leave the box. The transition from dark to light stimulates the impluse to perform. With performers it is all about stimulation.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

the darkening system was created by theo hartogs when he discovered flying out of his "attic" loft with his ybs that the birds were holding their primary flights in the races.this happened because the birds were getting around 8.5 hours of daylight vs the usual 12+."the darkening system" was born.he won many races until others started figuring out what was going on and followed suit.in the usa,mike ganus was the first i know of to use this,and he also crushed his competition.in turn his friend fred smeltzer used mikes birds and system and crushed the competition in the upc in pennsylvania.this system is now used widely in the usa.to employ this system,breed early youngsters if possible and have a loft that is well ventilated,but can be closed up to where it is dark during the middle of the day.what i always did was let them wake up to the natural sun in the morning and let them have 8.5 hours of light.close up loft until next morning.wait until after dark and you can open loft up so they awaken to natural sun-up.do this every day until 2 weeks before first race.by this time you should know your cocks and hens,and they have probably been playing house and all.separate them from this point on.they must train,loft fly,etc-separate.the week before the first race have a practice race.feed birds,let them drink their water and settle down,then put hens back in with cocks.watch them go nuts.then basket them all up,let them sit in baskets all night,take 70 miles or so,and let them return home.they will start taking up house again.separate them and now your on double widowhood.as you can see,you have to have 2 rooms to fly out of.(only one needs to be able to get dark,because you darken all year with sexes together.)but,you have to train all week with hens and cocks separate,so you must have 2 rooms where they cant see each other.darkening the birds in conjunction with the double widowhood is -the darkening system.you can just darken the birds until 1 week before the races and fly both sexes to the perch in the same room,but why not get the advantage of doulble widowhood with it.that is what worked for me.hope this helps some.and i will say it...get videos,especially mike ganus-darkening system.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

And I thought we roller guys had some complicated training methods.
thanks for the info, good stuff.

yits


----------

